# Art Deco Cinema - Feb 19



## UrbandonedTeam (Mar 1, 2019)

This nice Art Deco cinema caught our eye from the vibrant colours inside, so during a day trip around the area it is in, we decided to give it a shot.



Art Deco Cinema



The lighting in here was nice for the filming, but as for the photos it was quite a challenge because the room becomes completely orange from the single bulb on overhead. I find that my quick-edit app on my phone brings the original colours of the main hall better than Lightroom + Photoshop for some reason, but for this report, the pictures are all Lightroom. We were quite confused about how the power is even on in the damaged structure, but the fact above that the roof is being used for a signal mast might be the reason, and not that it was left on.



External shot of the site - all that has changed really is the title lettering has been removed and the shutters are now down, sealing it from the outside.











The entrance hall
























Upstairs from the entrance hall, we found a Greek restaurant with some records decorating the wall. Sadly, they are all smashed up.

















Ground level floor of the main cinema hall































The stripped balcony













































Finally, a shot from the roof to finish.











The building is up for under £100,000, but so far: no takers.



Here's the link for my documentary styled video of this cinema - we cover the building's past, present and future through cinematics and narration:



​https://youtu.be/3Fp4uFgwpAs



Thanks for watching!


----------



## HughieD (Mar 1, 2019)

Liverpool's got so much to offer. Hope the Gaumont gets saved...


----------



## KPUrban_ (Mar 1, 2019)

That last photo is the best.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 2, 2019)

I like how you've also included the "then" photos so eaasy to compare with your "now" shots. I like the ceiling in the "then" photos especially the lamps.


----------



## Electric (Mar 2, 2019)

Great to see the before and after photos, very interesting, thanks.
It's a bit concerning the power is still on.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 3, 2019)

The Relay Station on the roof gets its power from a completely separate and protected feed. However; the reason for the power is the back lit advertising unit - shown in your first image. Watched quite a few movies in this place, during my three years in the City (63-65). Over the years one could walk into a completely dark interior, a dimly lit one or one lit up like a summer's morning - all depended on what the locals had been doing the night before! Nice trip down 'memory lane', thanks.


----------

